# Question sur deux applications : globalAQ et friendcaller



## lolo73 (27 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis nouveau et j'ai deux questions a propos de globalAQ et friend caller.

Sur globalAQ :
J'aimerai savoir si la personne qui a reçu le message peut répondre et comment trouver son numéro ( son num AQ )

Sur friend caller :
Comment regagne ton du crédit ( tous les jours .... ) si oui combien et deuxième question comment trouver son numéro 


Et pour les deux :
Y a t'il des moyens légaux pour gagner du crédits plus rapidement 

Merci d'avance les Mac génération


----------

